# 4 females & 2 males (7 weeks old) near Boston, MA



## Kristinee (Jun 17, 2007)

I've been posting since their birth in the "Caring For Accidental Litters" board. Pictures around 2 weeks, 3 weeks, and 6 weeks are posted there. Please let me know if you or anyone you know is interested!


----------

